# We need the rain



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We need the rain but it's cutting into my fishing. Boat is loaded but calling for rain between 8-9am then dry till 1pm.

Hows it doing in your backyard?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fortunately rain is finally been taken out of the forecast in the Dallas area. It's highly unlikely to even get a sprinkle here this time of year yet we got about 3" last week. Humidity is so high I can't stay outside more than an hour.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Starting to see that orange brown between the sidewalks and street. I'd say Missouri is starting to stress...


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

WE have too much rain here in UK. May change if Gulf Stream fails.
johnep


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Had too much here, but completely opposite now...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the wettest summer I can remember - NE FL.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

🎶 "Seems it never rains in Southern California ..." 🎶


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Over the past 5-6 years I ran a sprinkler pump from the lake behind us to water the grass, but the past two seasons I haven't found a reason to fire it up at all. I am, however spending a lot more time mowing grass between raindrops.
I had to cut grass yesterday, stop to unclog the chute a few times and when I was done i spend a couple hours cleaning all the wet grass out from under the deck of the mower. Usually I just hook the hose up to the deck, turn it on and I'm done. Not yesterday. I had HUGE clumps of wet cut grass everywhere to rake and spray down to break it up. I'll likely be cutting grass again by Tuesday..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I decided not to try fishing today and will go in the morning. It's suppose to rain this afternoon. Good chance, hope it holds...


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Real short on rain here in middle northern tip of Illinois. Keeping a garden going is a challenge.
Grass is so dry even the weeds are suffering.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

We're averaging 1" a day over the last few weeks. Some days, we're getting more than 3" in an hour or so. When I first moved here in '92, it was like this. Then we had a few years of near drought conditions. In '04, we got four hurricanes in a six week time frame that filled up all the dried retention ponds. But, the drought wasn't over, and all those ponds were dried out again by 2017. 
Since then, we've been getting back to the normal Summer rain patterns and all the ponds, lakes and rivers are doing pretty good.
Yeah, it's a pain in the butt, if you want to get outside during the afternoons, but I prefer it nice and wet like this, rather than dry and brown.


----------



## 211569 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just moved to Colorado. Surprised by the number of afternoon showers south of Denver.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

NW Washington just tied the second longest stretch without measurable precipitation at 52 days. We have webbed feet up here for a reason. It started raining for the first time in those 52 days at about 1:00 am Saturday, it woke me up and I stood outside enjoying it for quite some time. Fairly bad drought with wild fires burning all over the western US. Any rain is welcome.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Unless it was a really heavy rain it never stopped me from fishing.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Considering I fish Tuesday, Thurdays and Sundays and I actually went today. If it says a good chance for wind 15 mph or above and thunderstorms in my aluminum boat I can skip that day..

If I took a day off work I might but considering I can fish 7 days a week , I can make my own schedule


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Here, in Central Florida, going fishing in the rain can VERY quickly become fishing in a lightning/wind storm. We don't, usually, get days and days of gentle rains. We get afternoon cumulonimbus clouds that dump gallons of water then disappear. 
I'll, sometimes, stay on the water if it starts raining ... but I won't start fishing in the rain. Fishing is for fun, and fishing in the rain is less than fun to me.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Tree Hugger said:


> Real short on rain here in middle northern tip of Illinois. Keeping a garden going is a challenge.
> Grass is so dry even the weeds are suffering.


Ok whoever did the rain dance can stop now.
We got deluged in rain today with some cloud rotation even but not to close.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone experienced St Elmos Fire, a sudden storm appeared, my antennae started to glow and make a buzzing sound, really weird and scarey I took off at full throttle (about 60 mph) after 10 minutes I cleared the storm front and kept fishing.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

We are enduring a massive drought. We have lived out here for the last 45+ years. The last 5 or so have been the driest ever. I put in synthetic turf over 15 years ago. Lawn maintenance is a shop vac once or twice a year. Depends upon how badly neighborhood trees shed, usually in the spring. 

The good news is that typical residential water usage in the city is 12 units a month. Our water usage rarely goes above 5 units. A unit is 100 cubic feet or 746 gallons.


----------



## jcleave (Aug 13, 2021)

We're really dry here in western Colorado.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

we are drowning here in se michigan. stormed so bad on friday 800,000 homes without power, one county near indiana had 100% outage. still over 150,000 without power, mostly due to poor planning/trimming by the power companies. we lost power for 28 hours, i can do without power, but not without well water. i bought a generator in 03 after the BIG east coast to midwest outage. a few days before i posted about lightning hitting a 40" walnut in my yard.
it's very green here for august


----------

